# FIRE! Too close to home....



## Corry (Dec 2, 2005)

Last night Erik and I were awoken at almost 4am by the Police Chief...one of the buildings on the block was on fire (all buildings connected).  While we were shivering outside in the icy cold, waiting to be sure fire was under enough control that we would be safe to go back home...I shot a few pics...ok, I shot 100 pics.  Anyway, here they are. 

Here is the view standing from in front of my apartment: 

















I really meant to focus on the firemen and not the fire trucks...I'm so mad I messed this up. 





Here they were using a chainsaw to cut holes above the windows, so they could pull out the smoldering insulation, and get the firehose up there...










This is the guy that lives above the restaraunt next door to this place...





And here is one of our city workers cleaning up this morning


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow, looks like they contained to the one building, and youre OK right?


----------



## OPTRICE (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow, that sux that that place burnt down. You still got some good pictures, i like the 7th one.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 2, 2005)

Whoa, it doesn't look like the best of nights to be standing outside in the street at 4:30h in the morning, no matter if WITH or without a camera. Though it is, of course, a lot less BORING (though not necessarily warmer) to be there WITH a camera . And we get to see "your fire", too, this way, which I appreciate. 

I'm glad nothing happened to your place and you could go back to bed eventually. Or not? Did the alarm ring the moment you had re-warmed your bed?


----------



## LizM (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice shots!  Don't forget to ask the fire marshall if he needs copies for the investigation.  They REALLY like it when you offer them shots of fires - and it never hurts to be on the fire marshall's good side.


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 2, 2005)

the last one is my fav here, Corry. Just wish the focus was on the firemen, in #4. Which iso were these on?


----------



## Corry (Dec 2, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> the last one is my fav here, Corry. Just wish the focus was on the firemen, in #4. Which iso were these on?



Most of them had to be on 800 ISO, but was able to do 400 for a few...the daylight one (last one) was 100.


----------



## Corry (Dec 3, 2005)

LizM said:
			
		

> Nice shots!  Don't forget to ask the fire marshall if he needs copies for the investigation.  They REALLY like it when you offer them shots of fires - and it never hurts to be on the fire marshall's good side.




Kindof a funny thing...went to my landlords' office to pay my rent this morning (My landlord is also my insurance man, and is the local auctioneer), and he is one of the firemen...he did ask me if they could have some pictures, though not for investigations...the fire department keeps a scrapbook of pictures people have given them of the firemen in action.  I showed him my pics while they were still on the cam, and he really likes em.  Soooo...I'll be getting some printed up for them soon.


----------



## LizM (Dec 3, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Kindof a funny thing...went to my landlords' office to pay my rent this morning (My landlord is also my insurance man, and is the local auctioneer), and he is one of the firemen...he did ask me if they could have some pictures, though not for investigations...the fire department keeps a scrapbook of pictures people have given them of the firemen in action. I showed him my pics while they were still on the cam, and he really likes em. Soooo...I'll be getting some printed up for them soon.


 
Yeah, I gave a bunch of shots on CD to a fireman buddy of mine for their scrapbook after a BIG fire and he wound up showing them to the fire marshall during the investigation.  That's how I know they REALLY need those shots most of the time.  Only a few fire departments have a photographer so there is rarely any documentation of the fire itself.  The fire marshall told my friend that my shots were the ONLY high resolution ones they had for that fire.  I contacted them after that to see if they needed the other 75 or so I had shot too.  Turns out seeing where the flames are highest and what color the smoke is and stuff can make a big difference in figuring out what happened.

Again, nice captures!


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 3, 2005)

ohhh that must have been terrible to stay outside in the freezing air... but you managed to get some really nice pictures! i like the one with trucks (the one with which you are not happy about).. the foucsed trucks and soft firemen there look really neat! I like that!

and whoa... everything has been already decorated for Christmas! Wow! we don't feel the atmospheare yet, and almost nothing has been decorated here... not yet...I think people will start playing with colourful lights outside their homes in a week time...


----------



## Corry (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah...everything has been decorated for Christmas, too!   Decorating the town is a really big deal every year...we have a celebration for it and everything...though I have never attended it, cuz I always seem to work.


----------



## hammy (Dec 4, 2005)

I like the firetruck shot even though you didn't mean to focus on them. SEems to show the fire trucks waiting and resting as the firemen get their job done.


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 9, 2005)

Holy Crap Cory!  Great Pics.


----------

